# faucet turns itself on



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Two things I can think of. Since the fixtures are old, you probably have two handles (hot and cold). The packing nuts that hold the stems in could be loose and allowing the water pressure to turn them to the open position. There is also a rubber washer on the end of the stems that seal when the faucets are turned off. These could be worn also. Both are easy fixes.


----------



## palawler (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks, majakdragon, for your help. in the meantime, the hotwater heater has died, leaking water all over ..........the faucets don't look so bad now.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

When it rains, it pours.....literally.


----------

